# ? on berry procedure



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm posting ths question for a friend whom I've told about this site, but doesn't have access to a computor. She is moonlighting at a restaurant for their pastry chef who's on vacation and has come across a procedure she doesn't agree with. She asked me if I could get other pastry chefs opinions and how they handle fruit for their sauces.

She was dirrected to save old strawberries including ones that have visual mold on them to freeze. Then they cook this to make their fruit sauces. Unforunately I forgot if she said they cut the mold off or not (oops big factor). 

So the question is: do you toss out all fruit with signs of mold or do you feel it's o.k. to cook them down?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My answer to her wasn't helpful...because I strongly dislike cooked coulis. I think the taste is off pared with fresh fruit desserts and I stick with non-cooked purees. I'd do something else with this fruit like preserves or a savory sauce.

I also was never under such a tight budget and so I've always tossed anything with mold or at least I've removed that portion.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If there are enough moldy ones in the bunch, it would taste moldy. Just like anything else in cooking, the final product can only be as good as the ingredients.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

As a general rule, we throw out anything even slightly moldy. It all comes done to what you want your final product to be. If they are using bad product like that they have alot of problems w/ their procedures. Are they over buying? Accepting bad product in the door? Strawberries for example last several days under proper storage before they turn w/ the one exception if it rained hard the night before they were picked they can have internal damage that will cause them to mush out in about a day. As she is just there as a helper for now do it their way.( I assume that they are bringing the sauce to a boil that would kill any potential problems) unless she feels really uncomfortable doing it. After all it will be her name that surfaces if anything goes wrong.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I throw out moldy fruit. I think of it this way: I wouldn't want to eat it as is, why would I cook it to serve to someone. I don't serve what I wouldn't eat myself. That's just my opinion.

Looking at the whole picture, I agree with Fodigger. She is only there temporarily and when in Rome.....

Jodi


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Super mushy or moldy fruit ---throw out. I do cook strawberries to concentrate their flavors and thicken the sauce. Fresh uncooked coulis we also do, but since leftover strawberries are a constant, I always like to cook to keep puree on hand.


----------

